

FCC meets Google's openness demands, but only halfway. - ph0rque
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2007/07/signs-of-real-progress-at-fcc.html

======
jsjenkins168
Ars seems to have the best explanation of the ruling I could find:

[http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070731-fcc-
sets-700mh...](http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070731-fcc-sets-700mhz-
auction-rules-limited-open-access-no-wholesale-requirement.html)

